# Recureration de photos supprimées par erreur sur ipad



## sofial (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir, et merci pour toute aide ...
J ai supprimé par erreur des photos sur mon ipad2 . comment faire pour les retrouver , y a t il une poubelle photo pour les reCuperer ?
Y a t il une solution ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2011)

As-tu fait une sauvegarde avant de supprimer les photos ?

Si oui, ne resynchronise surtout pas ton appareil, tu perdrais tout définitivement.

Dans tous les cas, tente l'utilitaire PictuRescueApp. Il va aller chercher les photos dans ta sauvegarde.


----------



## sofial (18 Juillet 2011)

Hélas non , j étais en vacances , et en vacances infant des bêtises bêtement !
Merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2011)

Du coup, je ne vois pas de solution malheureusement, car la mémoire de ce genre d'appareil est extrêmement vite écrasée par les données suivantes. Donc, c'est cuit 

Désolé.


----------

